

Show HN: First webapp for 27 yr old wannabe hacker - naithemilkman
http://www.sgelections2011.com

======
naithemilkman
Short blog post about hitting my goal here:
[http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/my-first-
da...](http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/my-first-databound-
pythondjango-powered-webapp/)

